# Something To Be thankful for!!!!!



## Dewfus (Nov 23, 2021)

Just want to give a shout out to a good friend of mine on this forum ROBBYBOBBY64 for bringing one my favorite bottles back to life. He did an amazing job repairing a hutch I found. Thanks again buddy!!
(BEFORE )



 
(AFTER!!!!)


----------



## Cola-Coca (Nov 23, 2021)

Well done ROBBYBOBBY. Looks great!


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 23, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Just want to give a shout out to a good friend of mine on this forum ROBBYBOBBY64 for bringing one my favorite bottles back to life. He did an amazing job repairing a hutch I found. Thanks again buddy!!
> (BEFORE )
> View attachment 232217
> (AFTER!!!!)View attachment 232218


Very excellent work Robbie!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah, that looks pretty good, Nice Job. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2021)

I had no idea you were going to post my handy work. It is a work in progress. It came out better than it looks in the pictures. I like fixing broken bottle and will be doing this for anyone who wants a bottle fixed without taking a second mortgage out on the homestead. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, that looks pretty good, Nice Job. LEON.


Thanks Hemi. Bubbles are an issue for me, also shrinkage. I am getting better and learning more with each repair. It's not easy being self taught and all.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 25, 2021)

Here is a better picture of the damage.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## cor3y7 (Dec 1, 2021)

That's very impressive!


----------



## relic rescuer (Dec 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I had no idea you were going to post my handy work. It is a work in progress. It came out better than it looks in the pictures. I like fixing broken bottle and will be doing this for anyone who wants a bottle fixed without taking a second mortgage out on the homestead. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


How the hell did you fill in that huge chip? If you don't mind me asking, that is...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> How the hell did you fill in that huge chip? If you don't mind me asking, that is...


Magic... Lol! No it is dyed glass epoxy. I am fixing bottles now, or learning. Self taught, I'm only as good as my worst component...myself! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## relic rescuer (Jan 5, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Magic... Lol! No it is dyed glass epoxy. I am fixing bottles now, or learning. Self taught, I'm only as good as my worst component...myself! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well you did an awesome job, congrats!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 5, 2022)

relic rescuer said:


> Well you did an awesome job, congrats!


Thanks, it isn't tumbled but it does look better than before, I'll say that for it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

